# Need help



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Need one helper laying laminate flooring. Not so much with the floor but help to move the furniture around in the room and to pull up the old carpert. Job pays $10.00 per hour cash money at the end of the day.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks for the work mark.. if you need anymore help like we discussed the please feel free to call


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

awesome:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------

